# Trends that Need to Die!



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

This young man is quite right. And among them, this is high up on my hate list -

https://fromsqualortoballer.com/post/71765326224/trends2014part3

A lot of detailed insight here.


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Detailed insight indeed! A fashion move that leaves no room to recover. By recover I mean the coat in with a high button stance leaves no room for the owner, or future owner, to realign the buttons or let the coat out around the waist in a more vertical, natural stance. Unlike cuffs on trousers, the permanent affect on the coat and the micro-second time period between fashion changes, the coat on the right is a permanent souvenir of sartorial folly.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

I loathe that look....makes men look like an ape in a sport coat


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Agree completely.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He speaks the truth!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I have to agree with all parts, but especially Part II the Double Monk. I enjoy it aesthetically, but he hit the nail on the head "Double monks are like dessert - fun in small doses, but unhealthy when consumed as a main course."


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

How-Oh-How could any of us ever argue with the OP's judgement in this instance or with the author of the article's conclusions?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Contrast stitching on suit buttonholes.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Amen to all.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

And Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Anything designed by Thom Brown should die.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

The wearing of dress shoes without socks.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Eagle's comment is spot on.

Gurdon


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Once again, the latest _Esquire_ touts the "imitation suit". Thumbing a copy in a waiting room, one thing stuck: "The double breasted suit should fit like a second skin". Great advice if you're the display dummy. They also had some blather about wearing pants "high enough to show your great shoes".

Couldn't really expect any better. Same issue had real outdoorsmen (guides and backcountry EMTs) modeling $2000 wool sweaters under $1800 nylon/down jackets. Probably had to do multiple takes before they quit laughing


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

The wearer of such clothing should be savagely and repeatedly wedgied.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

When is the fashion for waistlines low enough to show several inches of intergluteal cleft going to go away?


----------



## alonzo (Jul 26, 2013)

What about those laced underwear for men? I recently came across an article like that, there's no way this can survive.

Also leather skirts for men? I mean come on...


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I like fish, even in a barrel, so I can't resist: Thom Browne apparently can't find a sports jacket to fit:


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

Odradek said:


> The wearing of dress shoes without socks.


Are you including loafers in this statement?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Stubbly said:


> Anything designed by Thom Brown should die.


*I LOVE IT! :icon_cheers:*

The _Amish Hipster _look!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> Once again, the latest _Esquire_ touts the "imitation suit". Thumbing a copy in a waiting room, one thing stuck: "The double breasted suit should fit like a second skin". Great advice if you're the display dummy. They also had some blather about wearing pants "high enough to show your great shoes".
> 
> Couldn't really expect any better. Same issue had real outdoorsmen (guides and backcountry EMTs) modeling $2000 wool sweaters under $1800 nylon/down jackets. Probably had to do multiple takes before they quit laughing


Most of what appears in Esquire and GQ regarding men's style is so bad it won't even serve as parody.


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Could you see this stepping up to the bench in court? My cousin Vinny is tame compared to this.


Stubbly said:


> Anything designed by Thom Brown should die.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

alonzo said:


> What about those laced underwear for men? I recently came across an article like that, there's no way this can survive.
> 
> Also leather skirts for men? I mean come on...


Is this really a thing? There's just no way.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Faust said:


> Are you including loafers in this statement?


I guess I'm mainly thinking of double monks, but the sockless fad seems to know no boundaries.
I'm sure loafers have been worn without socks for years, so that's nothing new.
Don't think I could ever go for a pair of loafers myself, but you never know.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> Contrast stitching on suit buttonholes.


100% agreement on that one.
just today I discovered that the bottom buttonhole on a Charles Tyrwhitt shirt I bought 2 weeks ago is stitched in dark blue, instead of the white thread like the rest of the buttonholes.
Thankfully, it will always tucked in and will never be seen.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Stubbly said:


> Anything designed by Thom Brown should die.


I wonder what his inspiration was? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

_Thom Brown_ should die.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

wearing your pants below your knees.







This here is what young kids wear today, how disgusting this looks walking down the street.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Odradek said:


> The wearing of dress shoes without socks.


that is gross.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

If I didn't know better, I would think Thom Brown designed this for women.



Flanderian said:


> *I LOVE IT! :icon_cheers:*
> 
> The _Amish Hipster _look!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Odradek said:


> The wearing of dress shoes without socks.


Agreed. I don't understand why anyone would want to funk up a nice pair of dress shoes with their disgusting feet. Not to mention the fact that it's a horrible look

Sent from my tinfoil hat


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys, come on. You're allowed to just _ignore_ Thom Browne. It works for me, mostly.

Anyway, he's more like Yohji Yamamoto than Paul Stuart, and if you read his runway stuff that way, it makes a little more sense. They're not "weird suits," or real clothes. They're high fashion (often weird for the sake of being weird) done by somebody cognizant with and interested in traditional menswear. He's speaking a different language that has a lot in common with ours, and his runway stuff is more concerned with writing a critique of masculinity than creating flattering clothing. It doesn't really interest me, but it's a _thing_. We're not the audience for it.

The stuff that people actually wear is occasionally not terrible. Some of the black fleece stuff is cool -- trousers (with unfinished hems) and oxford shirts, mostly. Even his worst stuff is more sensitive to silhouette than his imitators.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> I wonder what his inspiration was? :icon_scratch:
> 
> View attachment 9772


It looks to me like the inspiration is the game "minesweeper" that came on all PCs along with solitaire.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> He's speaking a different language


Yes, flatulence.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ... his runway stuff is more concerned with writing a critique of masculinity than creating flattering clothing.


To me, it's seems that Thom Brown is mocking his audience.


----------



## Juky (Oct 4, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> I have to agree with all parts, but especially Part II the Double Monk. I enjoy it aesthetically, but he hit the nail on the head "Double monks are like dessert - fun in small doses, but unhealthy when consumed as a main course."


I think there are some pretty great looking shoes on the link below. Is it the style you don't like or the brands? I have seen some badass ones from Vass on this site too. I have a single and a double and always get compliments on them. I do however wear them as more of a casual shoe.

https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2010/07/monk-straps.html


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Inspiration?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

StephenRG said:


> Contrast stitching on suit buttonholes.


It can look fine if all of them are done that way (not just the lapel hole or last sleeve buttonhole) and the colour compliments the suit.

https://www.thefineyounggentleman.com/style-advice/contrasting-buttonholes/



Odradek said:


> 100% agreement on that one.
> just today I discovered that the bottom buttonhole on a Charles Tyrwhitt shirt I bought 2 weeks ago is stitched in dark blue, instead of the white thread like the rest of the buttonholes.
> Thankfully, it will always tucked in and will never be seen.


Weird. CT is getting style cues from Tommy Hilfiger now?



Howard said:


> wearing your pants below your knees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard, almost no one does that now. It's near extinct and not even a fashion trend anymore.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Guys, come on. You're allowed to just _ignore_ Thom Browne. It works for me, mostly.
> 
> Anyway, he's more like Yohji Yamamoto than Paul Stuart, and if you read his runway stuff that way, it makes a little more sense. They're not "weird suits," or real clothes. They're high fashion (often weird for the sake of being weird) done by somebody cognizant with and interested in traditional menswear. He's speaking a different language that has a lot in common with ours, and his runway stuff is more concerned with writing a critique of masculinity than creating flattering clothing. It doesn't really interest me, but it's a _thing_. We're not the audience for it.
> 
> The stuff that people actually wear is occasionally not terrible. Some of the black fleece stuff is cool -- trousers (with unfinished hems) and oxford shirts, mostly. Even his worst stuff is more sensitive to silhouette than his imitators.


^ Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Juky said:


> I think there are some pretty great looking shoes on the link below. Is it the style you don't like or the brands? I have seen some badass ones from Vass on this site too. I have a single and a double and always get compliments on them. I do however wear them as more of a casual shoe.
> 
> https://www.theshoesnobblog.com/2010/07/monk-straps.html


It's not that I do not like them, I actually owned a pair up until last week. I sold them on the bay. I just wasn't wearing them very much owned them for 2 years, and wore them maybe 15-20 times. I think that some not all, are great looking shoes. They can be aesthetically pleasing as long as they are not trying to push the double monk envelope into a trip monk or something weird like that.

Sorry for the long post but this is what the writer had to say about

"Double Monks
There. I said it. I'm sorry, but I had to put it out there.

I don't think that there's anything wrong with double monks. I like them. Years ago I created a saved ebay search that picks out all the best double monks out there, and I am often tempted to buy a pair. 
To me, this trend needs to pass not because double monks are unattractive or aesthetically off, but because they have permeated so deeply into the menswear id that they have somehow become regarded as a "staple." I'm sorry to say it, but I don't think that men's shoes with little brass buckles are a staple of a classic wardrobe and it seems unlikely that they ever will be. I'm always a bit wary when I see bloggers suggesting double monks to impressionable anons asking for basic shoe choices, and I feel a bit bad when I see that a blogger's wardrobe of high end footwear consists of only three double monks and two tassel loafers. What about oxfords? Derbys? Penny loafers? Double monks are like dessert - fun in small doses, but unhealthy when consumed as a main course. 
Moreover, the incredible force with which double monks burst into the menswear world almost guarantees their inevitable demise. They arrived with such strength and conviction that it seemed impossible for them to ever fade away, and that in itself almost assures that they will fall out of favor as rapidly as they rose into it.
Keep in mind that outside of the menswear circle(jerk), double monks are not a normal shoe. Only once have I seen a non-menswear gentleman comment on nice double monks, and all he had to say was "What are those&#8230;leprechaun shoes?"
Are double monks fun? Yes. iGent? Perhaps. Staple? No.
Remember, you heard it here first - next year is the year that double monks die."


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

*
Fez hat set to be must-have fashion accessory of 2013 *
https://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/wordpress/fez-hat-set-to-be-must-have-item-of-2013/


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

Odradek said:


> I guess I'm mainly thinking of double monks, but the sockless fad seems to know no boundaries.
> I'm sure loafers have been worn without socks for years, so that's nothing new.
> Don't think I could ever go for a pair of loafers myself, but you never know.


Completely agree on the double monks. Loafers are the only exception as far as I know.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> *
> Fez hat set to be must-have fashion accessory of 2013 *
> https://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/wordpress/fez-hat-set-to-be-must-have-item-of-2013/


Wait, you're _against_ this? 
I hope it gets a year's reprieve, as I have not yet seen this at all. I like it, but then I root for almost all hats. I'll need to get one.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Odradek said:


> The wearing of dress shoes without socks.


Coincidentally, I was just reading a review in the NYRB of a book on English literature by Borges, and they had this photo of JLB:

Much as I am an admirer of his works, I would not follow the styles on show here...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

He has socks on . . . Argyles from the look of it.:confused2:


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Did double monks have to jump the shark just when I bought my first pair.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Tempest said:


> Wait, you're _against_ this?
> I hope it gets a year's reprieve, as I have not yet seen this at all. I like it, but then I root for almost all hats. I'll need to get one.


Be careful. Someone might mistake you for a member of the illuminati.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

StylinLa said:


> Did double monks have to jump the shark just when I bought my first pair.


Don't worry. In two years' time, Budapesters will be all the rage in the fashion mags, and you can wear your monks safe in the knowledge that no-one will think you're just following a trend, and those in the know will simply respect your style. Assuming they are stylish double monks, rather than some Barney's-sourced atrocity.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Stubbly said:


> *
> Fez hat set to be must-have fashion accessory of 2013 *
> https://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/wordpress/fez-hat-set-to-be-must-have-item-of-2013/


unless someone is part of a lodge meeting it shouldn't be a trend anymore.


----------



## graeme_brogue (Dec 19, 2013)

The skinny tie. I'm a youngish man and enjoy slim-fitting (not skinny) clothes but just how narrow some are wearing their tie is rediculous. May as well wear a bootlace.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Tempest said:


> Wait, you're _against_ this?
> I hope it gets a year's reprieve, as I have not yet seen this at all. I like it, but then I root for almost all hats. I'll need to get one.


I oppose tends that make people look foolish, such as 3/4 pants, and wearing dress shoes w/o socks.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Stubbly said:


> To me, it's seems that Thom Brown is mocking his audience.


Who do you think his audience is? It ain't men who happily wear remotely traditional tailored clothing.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Bicycle toed shoes as the most common design in I see in the workplace.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Who do you think his audience is? It ain't men who happily wear remotely traditional tailored clothing.


His audience? I'm thinking hipsters who fawn over him, and praise his designs as works of trendsetting genius.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Bicycle-toed shoes are kind of a dead trend that's hung on. I worry that in a few years we'll see all manner of ugly double monks on the feet of people who don't care about clothes.



Stubbly said:


> His audience? I'm thinking hipsters who fawn over him, and praise his designs as works of trendsetting genius.


Being made of straw, they fit nicely into TB's clothes.

But seriously, he's making fun of a lot of things _to_ his audience, not making fun of the audience. Not that I think adopting that kind of superior attitude is that great -- thus my initial response.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Bicycle toed shoes as the most common design in I see in the workplace.


I have a pair of bicycle-style casual shoes. The style is so prevalent, it's difficult to avoid.

I guess I'm just a douche.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> To me, it's seems that Thom Brown is mocking his audience.


If one looks at ladies' high fashion, the same comment could be made, and about every designer's stuff.

Runway shows aren't about anything that will actually be worn. They're about setting the widest possible range of design parameters, checking the reaction from the audience, and implementing them selectively in RTW.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> I have a pair of bicycle-style casual shoes. The style is so prevalent, it's difficult to avoid.
> 
> I guess I'm just a douche.


Well, I didn't mean to suggest that (I don't believe I did), and I certainly don't believe there is a connection between the attractiveness of ones shoes and their character. I will say that they are an unattractive style IMO that suffers from an identity crisis somewhere between a dress shoe and athletic shoe. Many men only dress up begrudgingly, and they grab the first and cheapest shoe they find. At least that's how I came to wear a pair of said shoes and subsequently wore them till they fell apart.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Well, I didn't mean to suggest that (I don't believe I did), and I certainly don't believe there is a connection between the attractiveness of ones shoes and their character. I will say that they are an unattractive style IMO that suffers from an identity crisis somewhere between a dress shoe and athletic shoe. Many men only dress up begrudgingly, and they grab the first and cheapest shoe they find. At least that's how I came to wear a pair of said shoes and subsequently wore them till they fell apart.


You did not suggest any such thing. That was just my dry sense of self-depreciating humor - it gets me in trouble. I like the bicycle style of some casual shoes, but not for dress shoes.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> You did not suggest any such thing. That was just my dry sense of self-depreciating humor - it gets me in trouble. I like the bicycle style of some casual shoes, but not for dress shoes.


Gotcha. Just for the record, you seem like a good guy. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Gotcha. Just for the record, you seem like a good guy. I enjoy your posts.


Likewise, thanks!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Being made of straw, they fit nicely into TB's clothes.
> 
> But seriously, he's making fun of a lot of things _to_ his audience, not making fun of the audience. Not that I think adopting that kind of superior attitude is that great -- thus my initial response.


Indeed! Mockery is not limited to humorists.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> If one looks at ladies' high fashion, the same comment could be made, and about every designer's stuff.
> 
> Runway shows aren't about anything that will actually be worn. They're about setting the widest possible range of design parameters, checking the reaction from the audience, and implementing them selectively in RTW.


I agree to a point, but some "wild" clothing makes its way into stores, and onto the streets.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

So if runway shows aren't really about clothes then the reason people flock to them is to view performance art? Or is it more important to be seen viewing than actually to view? Completely silly in any event and an excellent demonstration of my position that designer clothing is all about the designer and in no way about the customer. For style you need a good tailor who realizes it's about you. So . . . stop looking at all the dumb pictures in GQ and go dress yourself. You will certainly get no useful help from them.


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> So if runway shows aren't really about clothes then the reason people flock to them is to view performance art? Or is it more important to be seen viewing than actually to view? Completely silly in any event and an excellent demonstration of my position that designer clothing is all about the designer and in no way about the customer. For style you need a good tailor who realizes it's about you. So . . . stop looking at all the dumb pictures in GQ and go dress yourself. You will certainly get no useful help from them.


Well said Sarge, well said.


----------



## Juky (Oct 4, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> I have a pair of bicycle-style casual shoes. The style is so prevalent, it's difficult to avoid.
> 
> I guess I'm just a douche.


I had to google what a bicycle style pair of shoes was. All I could think of were cycling shoes! When I first started trying to improve my dress I ended up with two pairs. Better then runners I suppose. The black ones I ended up throwing away because I began to think they were cheap and ugly. The white pair (soft leather) I have look great with light denim and a white button up shirt. Or so I remember... Keeping for now. Will see how I feel next summer. :biggrin: I put on a certain jacket today because of the rain. My wife said to me "get rid of that. It doesn't match your new style.":icon_cheers:


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks a little like spring break........


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Wait, you're _against_ this?
> I hope it gets a year's reprieve, as I have not yet seen this at all. I like it, but then I root for almost all hats. I'll need to get one.


+1 I likes me some hats, especially non-traditional ones. I was actually researching shtreimels the other night.


----------



## Juky (Oct 4, 2013)

I had searched an accidentally found these. Bicycle Toe shoe. Anyways that is what I threw away in black.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Howard said:


> wearing your pants below your knees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I sort of lost track of the current status of this one after I was told it really didn't work for 50+ men in tightly whities. :redface:


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> So if runway shows aren't really about clothes then the reason people flock to them is to view performance art? Or is it more important to be seen viewing than actually to view?


Fashion shows seem to be about being seen with the chic & beautiful people.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

LordSmoke said:


> +1 I likes me some hats, especially non-traditional ones. I was actually researching shtreimels the other night.


Isn't there a requirement to wear sidelocks and a full beard with one of those?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Isn't there a requirement to wear sidelocks and a full beard with one of those?


I almost thought we were talkin' shotguns here until I googled the hat. Payot, brother Sarge, that's the name.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld (Jan 8, 2013)

Another one that needs to go fast is wearing a suit/tux with tennis or athletic shoes.

As I've seen this around quite often over the past year and it's very off putting and unprofessional looking.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Isn't there a requirement to wear sidelocks and a full beard with one of those?


Until New Year's Day, I might have passed, but then I shaved. Will post the new spring look elsewhere.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

Juky said:


> I had searched an accidentally found these. Bicycle Toe shoe. Anyways that is what I threw away in black.


Good move


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> If one looks at ladies' high fashion, the same comment could be made, and about every designer's stuff.
> 
> Runway shows aren't about anything that will actually be worn. They're about setting the widest possible range of design parameters, checking the reaction from the audience, and implementing them selectively in RTW.


Yes but after the female models go up and down the runway, the designer comes out wearing a reasonably stylish suit. Mr. Browne trots out in his Angus-Young-Sans-Guitar getup.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, I'll bite: Why do they call them bicycle toe?

And, no, I don't own any!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

DaveS said:


> Ok, I'll bite: Why do they call them bicycle toe?
> 
> And, no, I don't own any!


It was a style traditionally found on bicycle shoes:

https://www.atticpaper.com/proddetail.php?prod=1896-ball-bearing-bicycle-shoes-ad


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Matt S said:


> It was a style traditionally found on bicycle shoes:
> 
> https://www.atticpaper.com/proddetail.php?prod=1896-ball-bearing-bicycle-shoes-ad


Thanks, Matt - and thanks, too, for the reference!


----------



## dc_bureaucrat (Jan 8, 2009)

Since we're on the subject of stupid trends, here's a question:

I've been seeing young gents walking around in suits with extra short pants so that you can see their wacky-colored socks. Is that truly the intent? IS THIS A THING??


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's been a thing for a few years now. I call it 'kiddywear' because it looks like your mother is desperately trying to get another year's wear out of a suit you've obviously outgrown.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

graeme_brogue said:


> The skinny tie. I'm a youngish man and enjoy slim-fitting (not skinny) clothes but just how narrow some are wearing their tie is rediculous. May as well wear a bootlace.


I used to see people wear them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

VaBeach said:


> Look a little like spring break........


They should put on a pair of socks.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

LordSmoke said:


> Yeah, I sort of lost track of the current status of this one after I was told it really didn't work for 50+ men in tightly whities. :redface:


I never understood why kids want to wear their pants like that?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

women used to wear a tied shirt around their shirt like this.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

One I can't stand... wool scarves worn when its not cold and never loosened or removed indoors. The scarf is inevitably tied in a French knot.

We've had unseasonably warm weather recently, with high temps approaching 70 degrees. What's up with the scarf?

Of course, those wool beanies that I can't wear unless it's in the 40's or below are worn regardless of heat.

In many cases, these men are at the same people wearing the man capris with bare ankles.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Fraser Tartan said:


> One I can't stand... wool scarves worn when its not cold and never loosened or removed indoors. The scarf is inevitably tied in a French knot.


Oh yes. Scarves worn with a t-shirt or something is femme-y enough, but *that* knot is more emasculating than a skirt. 
I'm presuming that this is the French knot, usually seen with fringe down around where genitals would be if the wearer had them.

https://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/04/30/97-scarves/


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Beanies and scarves. Particularly when it's indoors


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> It's been a thing for a few years now. I call it 'kiddywear' because it looks like your mother is desperately trying to get another year's wear out of a suit you've obviously outgrown.


Really? It's actually called "kiddywear?" That's this style's actual name?

I should, at my age, never by amazed by anything anymore, but this one did it!


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Fraser Tartan said:


> One I can't stand... wool scarves worn when its not cold and never loosened or removed indoors. The scarf is inevitably tied in a French knot.
> 
> We've had unseasonably warm weather recently, with high temps approaching 70 degrees. What's up with the scarf?
> 
> ...


I dearly wish I was in San Francisco right now (or for that matter, all year long). The whole entire northeastern USA is a gargantuan dump right now because of the horrific winter storm we just got clobbered by. 

But then again, the northeastern USA is a gargantuan dump for 10 months of the year because of all of the bad weather and natural disasters than plague this region of the USA for 5/6 of the year.  Who in their right mind needs or want that trash?!

Unfortunately, my family insists on living in this gargantuan dump despite the fact that they despise bad weather and natural disasters as much as everybody else does. And they basically force me to stay here and be a glutton of punishment. It sucks big!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> I dearly wish I was in San Francisco right now (or for that matter, all year long). The whole entire northeastern USA is a gargantuan dump right now because of the horrific winter storm we just got clobbered by.
> 
> But then again, the northeastern USA is a gargantuan dump for 10 months of the year because of all of the bad weather and natural disasters than plague this region of the USA for 5/6 of the year.  Who in their right mind needs or want that trash?!
> 
> Unfortunately, my family insists on living in this gargantuan dump despite the fact that they despise bad weather and natural disasters as much as everybody else does. And they basically force me to stay here and be a glutton of punishment. It sucks big!


I guess you prefer earthquakes


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Snarky BS that seems to migrate in.........


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

Audi S5 TC said:


> I dearly wish I was in San Francisco right now (or for that matter, all year long). The whole entire northeastern USA is a gargantuan dump right now because of the horrific winter storm we just got clobbered by.
> 
> But then again, the northeastern USA is a gargantuan dump for 10 months of the year because of all of the bad weather and natural disasters than plague this region of the USA for 5/6 of the year.  Who in their right mind needs or want that trash?!
> 
> Unfortunately, my family insists on living in this gargantuan dump despite the fact that they despise bad weather and natural disasters as much as everybody else does. And they basically force me to stay here and be a glutton of punishment. It sucks big!


Having been born and raised in NY and CT, and now "serving time" in the upper Midwest, I'll trade with you any day - just let me know. I could go on and on here; you have it much better than you obviously appreciate.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Our local Macy's (the only department store in my area) carries almost nothing but super skinny collared dress shirts. I assumed the super skinny stuff was on its way out, but I guess it's not yet. I rarely see anyone actually wearing this stuff so I'm not sure who's buying it all up. I do wear slim fit (not skinny!) shirts and pants, almost exclusively, but would never wear something with such a skinny collar.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

momsdoc said:


> I guess you prefer earthquakes


Scientists say earthquakes are far more dangerous in the northeast than they are in California. Therefore, people should be far more fearful of earthquakes in the crummy northeastern USA than in the great state of California.

Sorry, but your argument doesn't wash, momsdoc.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

DaveS said:


> Having been born and raised in NY and CT, and now "serving time" in the upper Midwest, I'll trade with you any day - just let me know. I could go on and on here; you have it much better than you obviously appreciate.


I disagree. The northeast has had a lot more bad weather and natural disasters since 2001 than anywhere in the Midwest (including Minneapolis, Minnesota).


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Scientists say earthquakes are far more dangerous in the northeast than they are in California. Therefore, people should be far more fearful of earthquakes in the crummy northeastern USA than in the great state of California.
> 
> Sorry, but your argument doesn't wash, momsdoc.


The northeast of where? Italy? I would submit that much more damage has taken place in California due to earthquakes than the northeast.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Scientists say earthquakes are far more dangerous in the northeast than they are in California. Therefore, people should be far more fearful of earthquakes in the crummy northeastern USA than in the great state of California.
> 
> Sorry, but your argument doesn't wash, momsdoc.


Alaska & California lead in worst U.S. earthquakes, by a large margin.

Largest Earthquakes in the United States


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh, I must have accidentally stumbled across the AAAS site (Ask Andy About Seismology). :icon_smile_wink: How did we get on this subject again?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Scientists say earthquakes are far more dangerous in the northeast than they are in California. Therefore, people should be far more fearful of earthquakes in the crummy northeastern USA than in the great state of California.
> 
> Sorry, but your argument doesn't wash, momsdoc.


San Francisco


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

We build against earthquakes these days. The real danger lies in the Midwest where they don't expect them. Anyone here ever hear of New Madrid?


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Oh, I must have accidentally stumbled across the AAAS site (Ask Andy About Seismology).


heehee!

Audi S5 claims his family forces him to stay in the gargantuan Northeast dumpsite. He must be under 18 years of age.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Your homeowners policy excludes earthquakes, but you can add earthquake coverage for a fairly nominal cost.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

If I am off base, please let me know. Isn't it insensitive to get into a pissing contest about who has worse earthquakes and natural disasters when people die because of them? It seems like a "which state is better" argument that shouldn't involve natural disasters IMHO.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> We build against earthquakes these days. The real danger lies in the Midwest where they don't expect them. Anyone here ever hear of New Madrid?


I grew up in Memphis, so yeah I heard about it all the time. When that sucker goes, it's going hard.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Stubbly said:


> heehee!
> 
> Audi S5 claims his family forces him to stay in the gargantuan Northeast dumpsite. He must be under 18 years of age.


I will be 38 in 1.5 weeks. My family nags me incessantly to not move to California.

Within the law, my family does and says everything they possibly can to make me feel as guilty as possible about even dreaming and fantasizing about moving to California!  They will give me extreme grief if I ever move to California for as long as I live there! 

My family is simply too happy living in the slummy northeast to move to a far better place (California or otherwise). It messes things up for me, that is for damn sure!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

@Audi S5

I think I hear a violin playing a sad tune ...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

upthewazzu said:


> I grew up in Memphis, so yeah I heard about it all the time. When that sucker goes, it's going hard.


Yup. Kind of like the Yellowstone caldera . . .


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Stubbly said:


> @Audi S5
> 
> I think I hear a violin playing a sad tune ...


Me, too. My family is sad. They want to punish themselves (and me) by living in the dump we live in.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Happiness and, yes, personal fulfillment is to be found wherever you may find it...even in the dumps in which we might find ourselves living!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tempest said:


> Oh yes. Scarves worn with a t-shirt or something is femme-y enough, but *that* knot is more emasculating than a skirt.
> I'm presuming that this is the French knot, usually seen with fringe down around where genitals would be if the wearer had them.
> 
> https://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/04/30/97-scarves/


I don't believe that's a French knot and it's far from "emasculating". Quite warm, actually, compared to that iGent thing of just draping it from one's shoulders.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I don't believe that's a French knot and it's far from "emasculating". Quite warm, actually, compared to that iGent thing of just draping it from one's shoulders.


I agree. I think the Parisian knot is great, but David Beckham doesn't look like he's wearing the scarf to keep warm. He's just wearing it as a fashion accessory, and that I have a problem with. There are sooner steps he should take before resorting to a scarf is he is cold.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know if this is a trend but the rich people used to wear their shirts tied in knot I think it's either a pink or green color, they wear it like a scarf.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Matt S said:


> I agree. I think the Parisian knot is great, but David Beckham doesn't look like he's wearing the scarf to keep warm. He's just wearing it as a fashion accessory, and that I have a problem with. There are sooner steps he should take before resorting to a scarf is he is cold.


Was confused because I looked up "French scarf knot" and all I could find was a variation called the "French twist", usually sported by women with thin scarves. I guess "Parisian knot" is close though.

Fair enough on that. How do you feel about thin scarves being used as a fashion accessory? I've seen some people do it, including one of the people I look up to in my line of work, but I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I don't believe that's a French knot and it's far from "emasculating". Quite warm, actually, compared to that iGent thing of just draping it from one's shoulders.


I don't care how warm it is. I would not wear a scarf this way.

Also, why wear a scarf with a sport coat, open shirt, and exposed chest/skin? Warm & functional? I think not.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> I don't care how warm it is. I would not wear a scarf this way.
> 
> Also, why wear a scarf with a sport coat, open shirt, and exposed chest/skin? Warm & functional? I think not.


On this note, and while I agree with the comments above- one of my pet hates is the peak lapel/ open-necked shirt combination. T-shirts, obviously, are worse.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm fine as long as it's not a peak lapel suit.



Stubbly said:


> I don't care how warm it is. I would not wear a scarf this way.
> 
> Also, why wear a scarf with a sport coat, open shirt, and exposed chest/skin? Warm & functional? I think not.


As Matt pointed out, quite right about Beckham here. But I'm not talking about him. I'm talking about functional and attractive scarf knots. How do you knot yours?


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Jovan said:


> I'm fine as long as it's not a peak lapel suit.
> 
> As Matt pointed out, quite right about Beckham here. But I'm not talking about him. I'm talking about functional and attractive scarf knots. How do you knot yours?


Okay, I think we agree. IMO, knots are fine, unless used *only* to make a "fashion" statement. I don't use a knot. I go with the "Classic Trad" or, when it's very cold, a variation of the "Arctic Tuck."


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

One trend I would love to see the back of is the wearing of tracksuits and trainers for everyday attire.
Here in the UK. it is not just the teenagers dressing like this, but middle aged men too.
To me, it is one of the worse looks around at the moment.
The thing I cannot understand is when you look at the price of these garments, especially the so called designer brands, one could easily buy a reasonable shirt, pair of trousers and shoes for less money.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

IvanD said:


> One trend I would love to see the back of is the wearing of tracksuits and trainers for everyday attire.
> Here in the UK. it is not just the teenagers dressing like this, but middle aged men too.
> To me, it is one of the worse looks around at the moment.
> The thing I cannot understand is when you look at the price of these garments, especially the so called designer brands, one could easily buy a reasonable shirt, pair of trousers and shoes for less money.


Please talk to my wife. A couple of times a week she keeps bringing up the idea of buying me a "nice" sweatsuit, so I can be comfortable on weekends. Funny, I find my nice soft OCBDs and moleskins or cords very comfortable in front of the fireplace. If I have to quickly run out, a pair of Chelsea's slips on quite nicely, and seem as comfortable as sneakers to me. Besides, I don't own any white socks except for some ankle lengths I use for golf, tennis, or the gym, not too good for the winter cold.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I despise the unnecessary scarf look. It has been popularized for far too long from celebrities who only use it as an accessory. Of course, down here in Alabama, a scarf is about as necessary as a chest freezer in the arctic circle. Still, if I go to the mall, I will see many women wearing heavy scarves along with boots that they must have borrowed from Nanook of the North. Odd....


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, What's with those horrible Uggs slippers in the summer? For that matter in the winter, since they are HOUSE SLIPPERS!


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> Yes, What's with those horrible Uggs slippers in the summer? For that matter in the winter, since they are HOUSE SLIPPERS!


Agree completely.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Ahh, Ugg Boots.
I'd almost forgotten about those.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

IvanD said:


> Ahh, Ugg Boots.
> I'd almost forgotten about those.
> 
> View attachment 9804


They are best forgotten. With the singular exception of weather like we've had this week. That's when my Ugg boots come in handy. They are the warmest footwear in freezing deep snow. But they are only to be worn after midnight when walking the dogs, in weather so foul, you will not meet another human.


----------



## StylinLa (Feb 15, 2009)

drlivingston said:


> I despise the unnecessary scarf look. It has been popularized for far too long from celebrities who only use it as an accessory. Of course, down here in Alabama, a scarf is about as necessary as a chest freezer in the arctic circle. Still, if I go to the mall, I will see many women wearing heavy scarves along with boots that they must have borrowed from Nanook of the North. Odd....


The scarf as some sort of GQ like accessory is way over the top....


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

The knotted scarf - typically Parisian - is very popular amongst continental soccer coaches in the English Premiership. (See, e.g., Jose Mourinho, Michael Laudrup - good example worn today for the FA Cup win against ManUre, Mauricio Pochettino, etc).


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Howard said:


> I don't know if this is a trend but the rich people used to wear their shirts tied in knot I think it's either a pink or green color, they wear it like a scarf.


I think you mean sweater, although it can be bone with a shirt if there's a layer underneath. If you're out and about all day, this makes sense. If you're inside, can stow items elsewhere, or are not dealing with appreciable temperature changes, it's beyond affected.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Jovan said:


> Was confused because I looked up "French scarf knot" and all I could find was a variation called the "French twist", usually sported by women with thin scarves. I guess "Parisian knot" is close though.
> 
> Fair enough on that. How do you feel about thin scarves being used as a fashion accessory? I've seen some people do it, including one of the people I look up to in my line of work, but I'm not sure about it.


I think scarves should be used for when it's cold outside.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Croc shoes.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Howard said:


> Croc shoes.


^^+1 I forgot about those ugly suckers, worse than Uggs.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> ^^+1 I forgot about those ugly suckers, worse than Uggs.


Unfortunately, doc, I am seeing more and more of them being worn in hospital settings. They seem to have "professional" looking Crocs for white collar utilization. At one point, I would have celebrated this (I actually bought Croc stock during their IPO about 8 years ago, lol)


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I know they're popular in the OR. I prefer my old blood soaked New Balance. When they get too shabby they're red bagged and replaced. I don't get those who claim those hard molded plastic atrocities are comfortable for standing at the table. Even if that was so, and covered in booties, I would be horrified to be wearing them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^  
There is ever so much truth in what you say, momsdoc, but while I am in general agreement with the sentiments you express, there can be extenuating circumstances that will at least temporarily change our perspectives. In our family we went through a period when it seemed the only footwear the grand kids would keep on their feet were Crocs. They loved them so much, they bought "Papa" a pair and, just as we do with those butt ugly ties, themed T-Shirts, etc., I wore them when the grand kids were around and (by all accounts) appeared to love them! LOL, the Academy never did present me with my well earned Oscar for those performances, but I do still have that pair of Crocs somewhere in the back of my closet!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Crocs have their place, and it is not in the professional world. I wear them river-side before and after donning my waders unless it is too rainy or cold. They are great when the ground is wet and I've been on my feet fighting current for 8 hours - soft, super light, and comfy and easily cleaned with a hose. However, I bought mine in Max-4 camo just to be sure I wasn't tempted to wear them even to the grocery store.

On a side note, I left them in my car trunk for three straight days during a fishing trip through South Carolina in September and they shrank a good 2 sizes and I could never get my feet in them again. Still haven't replaced them, and there's probably a reason for that.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Shoes and boots where it looks like the toe and heel have been clamped in a vice overnight.










Bent sole, and upwardly pointing toe. I've never seen anyone wearing them, but I do come across them in shop windows and online.
I think even Loake have stooped to making these.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Stubbly said:


> Anything designed by Thom Brown should die.


Checking out this thread and I can't get past that!!! WTF is that!!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike147 said:


> Checking out this thread and I can't get past that!!! WTF is that!!


WHOA. I thumbed through the looks if you click through the picture - holy cow. It gets much, much weirder. Like, man-dresses, lego-man shoulders, fur stripes, and square hats weird.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pay no heed to runways, my son, for they are the habitat of the deranged.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I guess at $350 for a white Broadcloth Button Down he doesn't have to worry if anyone buys his insane creations. It kind of makes me think of what would happen if Tim Burton became a designer (in black and white of course).


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Crocs have their place, and it is not in the professional world. I wear them river-side before and after donning my waders unless it is too rainy or cold. They are great when the ground is wet and I've been on my feet fighting current for 8 hours - soft, super light, and comfy and easily cleaned with a hose. However, I bought mine in Max-4 camo just to be sure I wasn't tempted to wear them even to the grocery store.


There's nothing wrong with wearing ugly footwear for a specific purpose. I could use a pair of Crocs for taking out the trash on rainy days.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Odradek said:


> Shoes and boots where it looks like the toe and heel have been clamped in a vice overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL... It may take more than one night clamped in a vice to get the "desired" bend.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> I guess at $350 for a white Broadcloth Button Down he doesn't have to worry if anyone buys his insane creations. It kind of makes me think of what would happen if Tim Burton became a designer (in black and white of course).


Every year, runways move closer and closer to plagiarizing Mugatu.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Mike147 said:


> Checking out this thread and I can't get past that!!! WTF is that!!


Yes, "WTF is that??!" was my first reaction.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

*Pink shoes.*


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Stubbly said:


> *Pink shoes.*


I'm not sure that this rises to the level of a trend, but thanks for posting that photo. I now need to go to my local ophthalmologist for eye drops to ease the pain inflicted by it. .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

momsdoc said:


> ^^+1 I forgot about those ugly suckers, worse than Uggs.


and plus they're quite ugly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Stubbly said:


> *Pink shoes.*


unless someone is going to a nightclub, I hate the color.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Tattoos, or at least those that can't be covered up.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Some may disagree, but I don't like the trend of wearing a grey suit with a white shirt and black and grey tie. This particular monochromatic look just is not flattering on most people. Even so, I seem to be noticing it more and more.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

williamsonb2 said:


> Some may disagree, but I don't like the trend of wearing a grey suit with a white shirt and black and grey tie. This particular monochromatic look just is not flattering on most people. Even so, I seem to be noticing it more and more.


Blame it on Mad Men. That's the repulsive 50's _Man in the Grey Flannel Suit_ look that only flattered Cary Grant and made every other executive in America look like a corpse.

It's what the Peacock Period and the entire crop of 60's kids revolted against . . . only to prove that revolting is as revolting does! Been then, was that.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 11, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> Tattoos, or at least those that can't be covered up.


Agree completely!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Some may disagree, but I don't like the trend of wearing a grey suit with a white shirt and black and grey tie. This particular monochromatic look just is not flattering on most people. Even so, I seem to be noticing it more and more.


I agree.

A blue suit/shirt/tie may look good, but even that may be too monochromatic.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Wear as much color as you dare. Grey is only the background, not the entire painting.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> Tattoos, or at least those that can't be covered up.


:deadhorse-a:



Oldsarge said:


> Blame it on Mad Men. That's the repulsive 50's _Man in the Grey Flannel Suit_ look that only flattered Cary Grant and made every other executive in America look like a corpse.
> 
> It's what the Peacock Period and the entire crop of 60's kids revolted against . . . only to prove that revolting is as revolting does! Been then, was that.


I make it look excellent, thank you. 

In all seriousness, shouldn't we just be happy that people are caring enough to wear suits at all?


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Stubbly said:


> I agree.
> 
> A blue suit/shirt/tie may look good, but even that may be too monochromatic.


That combination is just as bad or almost as bad (if not worse than) the gray suit with white shirt and black and/or gray and/or white tie.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Odradek said:


> Shoes and boots where it looks like the toe and heel have been clamped in a vice overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egads, that looks like something the middle aged male population of "Middle Earth" might be caught wearing and also a good example of what to expect from our shoes/boots, when we fail regularly to use shoe trees! LOL.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mike147 said:


> Checking out this thread and I can't get past that!!! WTF is that!!


A Batman Villain's Costume?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Oldsarge said:


> Blame it on Mad Men. That's the repulsive 50's _Man in the Grey Flannel Suit_ look that only flattered Cary Grant and made every other executive in America look like a corpse.
> 
> It's what the Peacock Period and the entire crop of 60's kids revolted against . . . only to prove that revolting is as revolting does! Been then, was that.


With the right white and black tie, it can look good. The tie has to really pop, though.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Odradek said:


> The wearing of dress shoes without socks.


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> :deadhorse-a:


Bad tattoos, square shoes, low rise pants, droopy drawers, huge watches and slim fit anything are, unfortunately not dead. But deservedly must be thrashed until such time as they are and well beyond.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sport coats with jeans and black shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Bad tattoos, square shoes, low rise pants, droopy drawers, huge watches and slim fit anything are, unfortunately not dead. But deservedly must be thrashed until such time as they are and well beyond.


The huge watches by themselves don't work for me as they just seem exaggerated, but when combined, as they are today, with everything slim, they seem jarringly out of place. Wouldn't it have made more sense for watches to have slimmed down with the suits, etc. so that there is at least an aesthetic harmony to it all?

I think the same thing about today's trend to big and bold eyeglass frames. To my eye, a slim wire or wireless frame would visually work better with skinny ties, lapels, suits, etc., but instead, we have all the clothes super skinny and two major accessaries super chunky. I do get that contrast can be appealing, but IMHO, it doesn't work in this case and skinny clothes would look better with thin watches and wire / wireless frames.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Audi S5 TC said:


> That combination is just as bad or almost as bad (if not worse than) the gray suit with white shirt and black and/or gray and/or white tie.


Blue monochromatic can work, but it takes some discretion. IMO, this looks good.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...D4tEuVCI05tk098i-cMJe6cQ&ust=1389284234977467


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> Blue monochromatic can work, but it takes some discretion. IMO, this looks good.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...D4tEuVCI05tk098i-cMJe6cQ&ust=1389284234977467


I'm good with the suit / tie / shirt color tones together (I like them) and the tie and lapel widths works well with each other (and I like the tab collar), but the tie and suit patterns don't work together IMHO.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Stubbly said:


> Blue monochromatic can work, but it takes some discretion. IMO, this looks good.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...D4tEuVCI05tk098i-cMJe6cQ&ust=1389284234977467


Blue monochromatic is easier to pull off than grey monochromatic.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> I'm good with the suit / tie / shirt color tones together (I like them) and the tie and lapel widths works well with each other (and I like the tab collar), but the tie and suit patterns don't work together IMHO.


I agree the suit & tie patterns are not the best match.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Blue monochromatic is easier to pull off than grey monochromatic.


True!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Bad tattoos, square shoes, low rise pants, droopy drawers, huge watches and slim fit anything are, unfortunately not dead. But deservedly must be thrashed until such time as they are and well beyond.


I just can't figure out why everyone on this forum is so fixated on _tattoos_ though, even those that don't go up the neck or cover the face. But you are apparently qualifying with _bad_ tattoos. That I will agree with. Something that will remain on your skin for the rest of your life should not be taken lightly in its design and placement.

By slim fit, I assume you mean near-skintight rather than merely trim (which is most of my clothing aesthetic). You won't get me to give up my slim fit polos and tees though. Those stay -- but they've typically been slim fit ever since their creation anyway, with some unfortunate speedbumps along the way. Loose fitting tees make terrible undershirts and polos are stretchy enough that they don't have the problems associated with woven dress shirts that are very fitted.



Stubbly said:


> Blue monochromatic can work, but it takes some discretion. IMO, this looks good.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...D4tEuVCI05tk098i-cMJe6cQ&ust=1389284234977467


The suit is actually charcoal, as I recall. The outdoor light here gives it a bluish tint, but having watched the Blu-ray a couple times now, it looks quite charcoal during the indoor scenes.

I quite like the look of a dark blue tie with a light blue shirt. But then, blue looks fantastic on me if I may be immodest... yet again. 



Fading Fast said:


> I'm good with the suit / tie / shirt color tones together (I like them) and the tie and lapel widths works well with each other (and I like the tab collar), but the tie and suit patterns don't work together IMHO.


Hm, I suppose the patterns are a bit close in scale. I would prefer that the stripes were a bit wider apart. As is, not terrible IMO.



williamsonb2 said:


> Blue monochromatic is easier to pull off than grey monochromatic.


I can't imagine anyone wearing a grey shirt and grey tie and having it look good. Or a grey shirt to begin with. Unless you mean something like the Cary Grant "North By Northwest" look.

https://clothesonfilm.com/cary-grant-grey-kilgour-suit-in-north-by-northwest-1959/844/


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Driving moccasins as walk-around footwear have become Crocs for the elite...


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Driving moccasins as walk-around footwear have become Crocs for the elite...


And?

I see little difference in driving mocs and Topsiders aside from the fact that the driving mocs will typically wear down much quicker.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Jovan said:


> I just can't figure out why everyone on this forum is so fixated on _tattoos_ though, even those that don't go up the neck or cover the face. But you are apparently qualifying with _bad_ tattoos. That I will agree with. Something that will remain on your skin for the rest of your life should not be taken lightly in its design and placement.
> 
> By slim fit, I assume you mean near-skintight rather than merely trim (which is most of my clothing aesthetic). You won't get me to give up my slim fit polos and tees though. Those stay -- but they've typically been slim fit ever since their creation anyway, with some unfortunate speedbumps along the way. Loose fitting tees make terrible undershirts and polos are stretchy enough that they don't have the problems associated with woven dress shirts that are very fitted.
> 
> ...


I always considered CG's shirt in that film to be white, not gray. I agree that gray is not the easiest color to make work well as a dress shirt. I owned one for years and seldom wore it. Blue and white are standards, but pink and yellow are also very useful. Gray not so much.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That's why I was asking if that's the "monochromatic" look he was referring to, with suit and tie grey but the shirt white.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> I always considered CG's shirt in that film to be white, not gray. I agree that gray is not the easiest color to make work well as a dress shirt. I owned one for years and seldom wore it. Blue and white are standards, but pink and yellow are also very useful. Gray not so much.


There is also green, purple and teal. For a dress shirt, those colors are each just as useful pink and yellow each are.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Jovan, I've never seen someone pull off the grey monochromatic look well. The grey suit, white shirt, black and grey tie is something that I think many men, who don't know any better, believe sounds like a good idea. I see it on news interviews, television shows, and more and more commonly on the street. It just looks terrible on most people. The blue monochromatic look is much better.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If you say so. But I'd argue that distinct textures make all the difference. Cary Grant wears a Glen plaid suit with a rich-looking satin tie (far from most cheap-looking modern examples) in the famous _North By Northwest_ example. Even when Connery's James Bond wore black ties, they were knit or grenadine. I thought both of those worked well.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Jovan said:


> If you say so. But I'd argue that distinct textures make all the difference. Cary Grant wears a Glen plaid suit with a rich-looking satin tie (far from most cheap-looking modern examples) in the famous _North By Northwest_ example. Even when Connery's James Bond wore black ties, they were knit or grenadine. I thought both of those worked well.


That's a great point, but those are two iconic actors. Most men don't understand the subtleties of texture, and the result is very flat looking and washed out.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Jovan said:


> The suit is actually charcoal, as I recall. The outdoor light here gives it a bluish tint, but having watched the Blu-ray a couple times now, it looks quite charcoal during the indoor scenes.


Well, it looks like a blue suit in this photo... give me a break.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...D4tEuVCI05tk098i-cMJe6cQ&ust=1389284234977467


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

williamsonb2 said:


> Jovan, I've never seen someone pull off the grey monochromatic look well. The grey suit, white shirt, black and grey tie is something that I think many men, who don't know any better, believe sounds like a good idea. I see it on news interviews, television shows, and more and more commonly on the street. It just looks terrible on most people. The blue monochromatic look is much better.


Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## ridethecliche (Jan 7, 2014)

What hurts me is that since I started following AAAC and SF, I've started noticing how poorly fitted many mens clothes are. I've had to stop myself from facepalming in public quite often.



Tilton said:


> And?
> 
> I see little difference in driving mocs and Topsiders aside from the fact that the driving mocs will typically wear down much quicker.


Yeah. I agree with you in this regard. And I don't think loafers/boat shoes without socks is a huge deal depending on what they're worn with, who's wearing them, and where they are.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> What hurts me is that since I started following AAAC and SF, I've started noticing how poorly fitted many mens clothes are. I've had to stop myself from facepalming in public quite often.
> 
> Yeah. I agree with you in this regard. And I don't think loafers/boat shoes without socks is a huge deal depending on what they're worn with, who's wearing them, and where they are.


I don't know that I've ever worn boat shoes or loafers with socks, honestly.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Grayson said:


> Driving moccasins as walk-around footwear have become Crocs for the elite...





Tilton said:


> And?
> 
> I see little difference in driving mocs and Topsiders aside from the fact that the driving mocs will typically wear down much quicker.


I'm a lot more likely to be found in an automobile than a sailboat, so for me the driving moc is a more appropriate shoe.


----------

